# Goldens wearing a baseball hat



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I want to get Harley hats for my doggies!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Baseball??????????? Our house is strictly football!!!! OK-I do have soft spot in my heart for the Mets.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

This close enough? (You know how Jasmine loves to show off her wardrobe!)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't think I could ever get Tucker to wear anything.... he runs away from everything...haha.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok I finally got a picture of Liam wearing one.

You guys are right, this was not easy to get.....:bowl: :bowl:


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Tabitha hates wearing stuff but at least put up with it.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

oh my gosh - these pics are tooo funny -


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Keep them in line or Ripley will have to crack down.


----------



## Angela Mina (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's one of Goldy!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think I have any b/c getting Shamus to wear a cap is downright impossible!! LOL

But, I love all of your pics, they are great!!


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

How about a theme park hat?
Or maybe a doo rag?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Not really a baseball hat but here's Jester last halloween in his Harley "Bad to the Bone" costume!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Your pictures are all just great. Mary, you kill me with that Sunny girl. How you get her to sit for those pictures is beyond me. This has been a very fun thread!


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh those are all so cute!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Rob, I missed this the first time around; but here are a few of Brinks, wearing her hats.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

not a baseball hat but still a hat!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

It's not a hat per se....but it's on his head...


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

*A little sleepy*

He never even knew we took his picture.


----------

